# ROMA PASS quetions



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello All,

I was wondering if there were any expert on Rome on here? My boyfriend and I intend to visit Rome for 3 nights 4 days in September. And we both really like the look of your fantastic ROMA pass... We are both 23 and him being an EU citizen to boot, I am sure we must buy a Roma Pass at concessionary price for him.

My question is this - I am Indian but with a French student visa. Do I qualify as an applicant for the concessionary pass or no? It clearly states that the concessionary price for the Roma Pass is available to EU RESIDENTS... hmm... Am I counted as an EU resident owing to my current residential status in france or am I in fact an Interntional tourist owing to my Indian passport?

I just don't want to end up buying the wrong kind of pass... any advice or suggestions welcome.

PS- any other suggestions or advice on visiting Rome will be much appreciated. First time in Italy for both of us and neither speak a word in Italian 

Thank you all !  soooo excited for Roma, ITALIAAAAA haha


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

ooook I do apologise... I misunderstood! Roma Pass is clearly a standard 34 euro pass that u pay for and no concessions apply on this pass... Please ignore my question in original post... 

Any advice on visiting Rome is still highly welcome.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

For four days you don't really need a transit pass. Depending on your hotel you might be able to walk most places.

Go to google maps and map out the locations you intend to go to.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you for your respone Nick. However, I think I am correct in believing that the Roma pass allows you to enter two museums/ archaelogical sites for free as well as affords you concession tickets on all the other museums/ sites in the list.


This being true, we will make our money back simply on the entry allowances without even having to use it for its metro and bus connections


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Have you looked at which museums are included? The coliseum is the main site included. 

The Vatican sites aren't included.

If you're only coming for four days which sites do you intend to see? 

You could spend most of two or three days just seeing the outdoor sites.

Piazza del Popolo
Piazza Spanga
The outdoor sites at the Vatican
Trevi fountains
All the other fountains

For a short trip I wonder if you'll have the time or interest in seeing the smaller sites included in the pass.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

You are correct on that score. we don't have a whole lot of time. However, we plan to see the colosseum and the capitolini museums, both of which are included on the pass. Just adding the price of these two up for me comes to about 27 euros. and for him I think 20 euros (with his EU citizen discount).

Also checked the location of my camp site and it requires a bus and a metro to get to Roma center haha so I suppose the fact that Roma pass includes the metro and bus fare will add up to a good saving. (6 euros per person per day for Rome transport pass normally)

The biggest plus , however, is the fact that we can buy this pass online. Which means we don't have to queue up to buy tickets at the Colosseum and Capitolini museums. 

Also, I read somewhere that Roma pass holders have a separate turnstile to get into the Colosseum? Is that correct?

As for the Vatican, yes we have a day saved jsut for the Vatican and will buy the entrance tickets for it separately.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

The advantages of Roma Pass (and its cousin, Firenze Pass) are to numerous to mention. The biggest, in my opinion, was only alluded to in the previous post: yes, you do "have a separate turnstile" not only at the Colosseum, but at all other attractions (where lines / queues usually develop) as well. So, instead of waiting in line at the Colosseum for several hours on a busy day, you just go to the "Roma Pass" entrance and usually get in within five minutes or less.

Villa Borghese (the museum, not the gardens) is normally so busy that you must make an appointment several days in advance and then show up right on time or you won't be permitted entry. With the Roma Pass, you go whenever you want to and you are enter with the very next group (groups are allowed in about every 45 minutes if I recall correctly; at the end of the period everyone is chased out and then the next group enters).

And so on. For a short visit to Roma, having the pass can make a major difference in how much time you spend doing stuff vs. how much time you waste on lines. My wife and I passed by the Colosseum on our first two trips to Roma because the lines were horrendously long. On my third visit, with Roma Pass in hand, I breezed right past that long line and finally got to see the inside of this amazing structure.

As for the transit pass, it can also be very helpful, especially if you are not afraid of using city bus/subway systems. Consider taking the 20 minute or so subway ride out to Ostia Antica, for example. Ruins that many say rival those of Pompeii in all respects. See Wikipedia's page titled "Ostia Antica" and also ostia-antica . org for info.

Having visited Roma both without and with a Roma Pass, I can happily recommend it!

If you are arriving by train (or even if not), the easiest place to pick up your Roma Pass is at the tourist desk within Roma's Termini (the main train station). To find it within Termini, go to romatermini . com and click the "Info & Passenger Lounges" button.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

You are a gem! thank you for a detailed explanation. It does look like a good idea and we shall be buying it very soon  and yes we will be collecting from the train station as we arrive at the train station.

Thanks again and if I have more questions or doubts i will hit you up.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Kimi2490 said:


> You are a gem! thank you for a detailed explanation. It does look like a good idea and we shall be buying it very soon  and yes we will be collecting from the train station as we arrive at the train station.
> 
> Thanks again and if I have more questions or doubts i will hit you up.


I am happy to help. I love Roma and know you will too.

If you think Ostia Antica might make a worthwhile side trip, start a thread on that subject; I can offer some very helpful tips.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Started a new thread called Ostia Antica questions  thank you


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

See you there shortly!


----------

